# Deadpool



## Gregzs (Apr 12, 2011)

Needed a thread of his own. 

Deadpool Creator Robert Liefeld Comments On Tim Miller Directing The Big Screen Adaptation!



*Deadpool Creator Robert Liefeld Comments On Tim Miller Directing The Big Screen Adaptation! *

Robert Liefeld, who created "Merc with a Mouth" along with Fabian Nicieza, shares his thoughts on Tim Miller directing the _Deadpool_ adaptation. Check it out! 






Via Twitter, creator Robert Liefeld shared some of his thoughts regarding Tim Miller, a director who will bring _Deadpool_ to the big screen, in his own comic book adaptation. 

"The Deadpool director, Tim Miller has an outstanding CGI/FX company, Blur Studios. Miller has all the instincts, tools and tech to pull off the most crazy aspects of Deadpool film. And Miller had to run the gauntlet, getting the blessing of writers Reese and Wernick, as well as Ryan Reynolds AND the studio. The Deadpool script calls for some CRAZY visual sequences - needed a director with extensive FX mojo. Looking forward 2 Tim Miller's direction. 

Trust me, having read the script a thousand times, I had legitimate concerns over directors being able to handle the requirements of DP. I believe the DP film scared the crap out of some prospective directors. As a matter of fact I know some of them were intimidated. Seriously the action and direction imagined by Rhett Reese and Paul Wernick is crazy complicated. Think the best of Kill Bill, Matrix, Woo.."​

With Ryan Reynolds still attached, _Deadpool_ is probably going to start production this year.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 13, 2011)

Fuck yea, deadpool is one of my favorites. Hollywood isnt. They better not fuck it up.


----------



## phosphor (Apr 13, 2011)

Very much looking forward to the new x-men, being a fan from when I was 14 and under - still have most of the the comics mint. Don't know a whole lot of deadpool, but I like the idea. Sometimes comic adaptions get screwed, other times they are good - I am glad hollywood glammed onto the idea years ago regardless.

Another comic book adaption I am looking forward to: The Walking Dead. First 3 were great, other 3 were a downward spiral and the writers were fired (hopefully shot). With stephen king onboard, Kirkman and the producer writing episodes, I think the series will be turned around in full. Heres to hoping hollywood doesn't screw with us!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 13, 2011)

phosphor said:


> Very much looking forward to the new x-men, being a fan from when I was 14 and under - still have most of the the comics mint. Don't know a whole lot of deadpool, but I like the idea. Sometimes comic adaptions get screwed, other times they are good - I am glad hollywood glammed onto the idea years ago regardless.
> 
> Another comic book adaption I am looking forward to: The Walking Dead. First 3 were great, other 3 were a downward spiral and the writers were fired (hopefully shot). With stephen king onboard, Kirkman and the producer writing episodes, I think the series will be turned around in full. Heres to hoping hollywood doesn't screw with us!



One of the quirks of Deadpool is that he's one of the very few characters in the Marvel Universe that knows he's in a comicbook.











I wonder if they'll use that in the movie?


----------



## DOMS (Apr 13, 2011)

DiGiTaL said:


> Fuck yea, deadpool is one of my favorites. Hollywood isnt. They better not fuck it up.



They've already tried.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 13, 2011)

Deadpool rules!


----------



## Chill (Apr 13, 2011)

*lol*


----------



## Crono1000 (Apr 13, 2011)

Deadpool has surprisingly grown on me, tho he's in just about everything nowadays.  The casting for Deadpool was spot on, even if everything else about Deadpool was hilaroiusly atrocious from the Wolverine movie.  It's a shame Reynalds has to do what is looking like a horrible Green Lantern adaptation before this movie can get it's feet off the ground.  I absolutely don't see Reynalds as Green Lantarn already, but it's still a lame movie for a lame character in a lame universe.  Even if Deadpool isn't my tastes, Deadpool fills a niche and does it well.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 13, 2011)

I thought Dead Pool was a Clint Eastwood movie.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 13, 2012)

Rob Liefeld Says He's Seen 8 Minutes Of Test Footage From The DEADPOOL Movie

*Rob Liefeld Says He's Seen 8 Minutes Of Test Footage From The DEADPOOL Movie *






 Well he hints at it in a silly "I may or may not have" kinda way. Regardless, he offers up some interesting details and if he is to be believed, there is some footage out there..somewhere!.. Mark "RorMachine" Cassidy - 1/13/2012 

Bleeding Cool have picked up on an interesting conversation between Rob Liefeld and Scott Lobdell at last week's Amazing Arizona Comic Con. Liefeld reckons he's seen some test footage from the _Deadpool_ movie Fox are working on, and that it's eight minutes of R rated Merc With A Mouth style mayhem.. 






_They’ve got a great director on the movie, they’ve got a great script. I may or may have not seen some sort of test of footage that would blow your mind if you saw it and go holy crap and that’s Deadpool in costume. Katana swords, guns, shooting people’s faces off and making me laugh. And I may or may not have seen something that looks just like that. And you’ve got what would amount to the first R Rated X-Men movie. Because that script is R Rated. 

They may or may not have wanted to shoot eight minutes to see how it would play. And all I can tell you, it’s close. It’s closer that it’s even been to going, or going Naaah, that’s too scary a proposition to make a R Rated Deadpool movie.”_​
We know that Tim Miller has signed on to direct the movie, but since that we haven't really heard much about it. Ryan Reynolds is still in line to play the character but he hasn't officially signed on yet as far as we are aware. But if Liefeld is on the level thsi sounds very promising, and at least confirms that they are making progress. Hopefully this footage finds its way online at some point, I won't hold my breath though.


----------



## ExLe (Jan 14, 2012)

Deadpool is my favorite Marvel Character...

He is bad ass...


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 18, 2012)

DEADPOOL Likely To Go Into Production This Year; Ryan Reynolds Still Attached

*DEADPOOL Likely To Go Into Production This Year; Ryan Reynolds Still Attached *






 According to a new report, _Deadpool_ will finally go into production this year with Ryan Reynolds still set to play Wade Wilson. We also have an update on the status of _The Wolverine_. Josh Wilding - 1/18/2012 






The Geek Files report that _Deadpool_ will indeed go into production at some point this year. While director Tim Miller has been attached to the project since last April, there's been little news in regards to the official status of the spin-off - we were repeatedly assured that it was still happening, just not when exactly. Of course, it was only last week that artist Rob Liefeld revealed that he'd seen eight minutes of test footage for the R-Rated flick. 

In other news, the site goes on to reveal that _Green Lantern_ star Ryan Reynolds is still attached to play the 'Merc With A Mouth.' Their sources at 20th Century Fox have also confirmed that _The Wolverine_ will go into production this year.


----------



## TJTJ (Jan 18, 2012)

AW man! If they get Cable in the mix I would have a nerdgasum!


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 31, 2012)

It is down to budget and time now.

Ryan Reynolds Briefly Comments On R.I.P.D. And Deadpool


----------



## PressuringChival (Feb 1, 2012)

Deadpool is sick


----------



## TJTJ (Feb 17, 2012)

*Deadpool *is *DEAD*! Writer Daniel Way Kills Deadpool: DEAD!

I dont see why they would make a movie if they kill the dude.

Im still on board but, why?


----------



## ripsid (Feb 17, 2012)

Lol


----------



## DOMS (Feb 17, 2012)

TJTJ said:


> *Deadpool *is *DEAD*! Writer Daniel Way Kills Deadpool: DEAD!
> 
> I dont see why they would make a movie if they kill the dude.
> 
> Im still on board but, why?



I think this sums it up:






YouTube Video


----------



## TJTJ (Feb 25, 2012)

*Ryan Reynolds Updates Deadpool Progress; Rating Could Be a Factor*

 6 February 2012 12:55 PM, PST   | Reelzchannel.com  | See recent ReelzChannel news »  
  Besides X-Men producer Lauren Shuler Donner admitting last September that a Deadpool movie was still in the works and would "redeem" the character from his appearance in 2009's X-Men Origins: Wolverine, the most recent update about the movie came when Deadpool creator Rob Liefeld teased a few weeks ago that he "may or may not" have seen eight minutes of "blow your mind" test footage from Deadpool.
The latest update about the movie's progress comes from actor Ryan Reynolds, who is attached to play the character once Fox decides to move forward. In an interview with MTV, Reynolds said that Deadpool is only a matter of "budget and time."  
Next Showing: 
Link | Posted 2/6/2012 by Ryan


From IMDb


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 25, 2012)

TJTJ said:


> *Deadpool *is *DEAD*! Writer Daniel Way Kills Deadpool: DEAD!
> 
> I dont see why they would make a movie if they kill the dude.
> 
> Im still on board but, why?



Marvel characters always die, and Deadpool is no exception.  He died at one point, and if I recall correctly, was revived and immortalized by a curse from Death for sleeping with his wife.  He has since lost the curse, but is still damn hard to kill, much less keep dead.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 14, 2012)

VIDEO GAMES: Marvel Officially Reveals DEADPOOL Video Game Trailer
It's official that Deadpool is getting his own video game! After Deadpool invaded SDCC's Marvel Video Games panel, the Merc With A Mouth himself revealed the new trailer for the game filled with boobies, bouncy castles and guns.
Reporting earlier today that DeadpoolGame.com hinted at a Deadpool video game along with a countdown, we now have our first official look at the Merc With A Mouth's very first video-game. After invading the panel, he showed the trailer to everyone attending and took to Twitter to proclaim that it was HIS time to shine!

Developed by High Moon Studios (Transformers: Fall of Cybertron), Deadpool is set to take us on the perfect experience that we deserve from the character. Although the platforms it would release on is not specified, we can probably expect it on Xbox 360, PS3 and PC in 2013


----------



## Curt James (Jul 14, 2012)

Deadpool


----------



## squigader (Jul 15, 2012)

TJTJ said:


> AW man! If they get Cable in the mix I would have a nerdgasum!



MvC2 fan?


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 4, 2013)

NEW Teaser Image for the DEADPOOL video game.

The 'Real Deadpool' Facebook  page has just released a teaser image for the game. It's extremely vague, but  does provide us with a date: March 6th. 






My guess is that a new trailer will be released possibly featuring some  gameplay footage.


There aren't many details concerning the game yet,  but hopefully we'll get some new information with whatever they present to us on  3/6. The Facebook page has begun releasing stills from the game, but they also  do not reveal much: 






https://www.facebook.com/RealDeadpool


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 29, 2014)

http://io9.com/behold-the-incredibl...utm_source=io9_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow

Behold The Official Deadpool Movie Test Footage In Hi-Res Here!

Authentic! Approved! Non-bootlegged! If you didn't get to see the test footage of a Ryan Reynolds-voiced, potentially all-CG version of the Merc with a Mouth earlier this week &#151; or even if you did, and want to see it the way it ought to be seen &#151; watch it here, now. I say again: It's so perfect it will break you heart that this movie hasn't been made yet.

Apparently this is just a small pat of an 8-minute test reel made by Tim Miller's Blur Studios, who was once attached to direct a Deadpool movie. Here's hoping the other six minutes are too far behind...


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 30, 2014)

Dammit!  Says video does not exist.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 9, 2014)

Zaphod said:


> Dammit!  Says video does not exist.



It was leaked without permission so Fox studios had it pulled.

Deadpool Trailer Test Explained


----------



## tools2020 (Aug 22, 2014)

All the movie needs to be is rated r because pg-13 won't cut it. Anyone else bothered by Ryan Reynolds crossing between both comic universes? Green Lantern was terrible... still recovering from that monstrosity


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 15, 2015)

Gina Carano Dives Into Deadpool 
She'll be Angel Dust

http://www.empireonline.com/news/story.asp?NID=43457

There has been the usual recent speculation about possible co-stars for Ryan Reynolds in Deadpool. Now we know who will actually be taking on the role, as Gina Carano has fought her way into the cast.

The Fast & Furious 6 actress will be playing a character named Angel Dust who, in the comics, is a mutant refugee living under the streets of Chicago with a group of fellow outsiders known as the Morlocks. It?s not clear how she?ll figure into Rhett Reese and Paul Wernick?s script, but there?s a good chance her storyline will be changed.

Tim Miller is directing the film about the ?merc with a mouth?, the former soldier/mercenary who is diagnosed with cancer and turns to the Weapon X programme for help. Their treatments leave him horribly scarred but also endowed with super powers. T.J. Miller is confirmed as comic relief (though let?s face it: Deadpool is his own comic relief), while there?s no word on whether Ed Skrein is taking up a villainous role. According to The Hollywood Reporter, X-Men?s Colossus will also show up, though it?s not clear whether he?ll be played by the movies? Daniel Cudmore.

With costume tests and more under way, production on the film is scheduled for Vancouver in March, with the final product due out in less than a year, targeting a February 12, 2016 release. Carano will squeeze in co-starring in the new Bruce Willis action thriller Extraction before she heads for the Deadpool set, and has worked on the Kickboxer reboot.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 19, 2015)

Morena Baccarin Set For Deadpool

Earlier this month, word arrived that 20th Century Fox was testing a varied group of actresses to play the female lead in Deadpool alongside Ryan Reynolds. When Gina Carano was cast a couple of days ago, we thought she might have leapfrogged the list. Not so! She?s definitely on board, but Morena Baccarin has won the coveted lead role.

Baccarin, a Firefly veteran who has carved out a healthy career in the likes of Homeland, V and, more recently, Gotham and The Flash, has scored the plumb part of a woman who meets and falls for our scarred hero, though hopefully there?s more to her than just the basic character description.

Tim Miller is gearing up to start shooting the film in March, unleashing the full comic fury of the merc with a mouth on the world. Alongside Carano and Baccarin, T.J. Miller will be added comic relief and Ed Skrein's playing a villain, with several characters still to be cast. Including a new actor to play X-Men character Colossus, since Daniel Cudmore announced he wouldn?t be returning. As for Baccarin, she?ll next be seen in Paul Feig?s latest comedy, Spy, which lands here on June 5.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 2, 2015)

Ryan Reynolds Dresses as Deadpool to Squash the Rumors About a PG-13 Rating on the Upcoming Film






Ryan Reynolds recently sat down with Mario Lopez for an Extra interview about the upcoming Deadpool film adaptation. During the chat, Reynolds pulled an epic April Fools? Day joke on viewers by dressing up as the Deadpool and squashing both Lopez and the rumor about the future Marvel-based film being rated PG-13. The R-rated film is currently scheduled to attack theaters on February 12, 2016.

Afterwards, Reynolds thanked Lopez for being a great sport with the prank and talked a bit about the new baby daughter that he and his wife Blake Lively had.

http://laughingsquid.com/ryan-reyno...-the-rumors-about-a-pg-13-rating-on-the-film/


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 4, 2015)

Deadpool Official Trailer #1 (2016) - Ryan Reynolds Movie HD


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 4, 2015)

Ryan Reynolds recently dressed up as Deadpool on Halloween and teased a group of trick-or-treaters who were all dressed as members of X-Men. After Reynolds was finished having some fun with the kids, he posed with them all in a photo. Reynolds is starring in 20th Century Fox?s upcoming Deadpool film adaptation that is set to slice its way into theaters on February 12th, 2016.

http://laughingsquid.com/ryan-reyno...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 28, 2015)

Deadpool Official Red Band Trailer #2


----------

